# Which spring in a FOX 40 and 230lbs rider?



## ckofod (Mar 23, 2008)

I got a hold of a 2008 Fox 40. I will need a new spring because I am a much heavier guy than the former owner. I am 230lbs and an aggresive rider/racer. Fox makes offers many springs. I am just not sure I need to be on the standard green or the yellow. I lean more to dh than freeride. I will make trips to Diablo and Highland in the summer. 

I am looking to buy this spring pronto. Where should I look to get a good deal. Ebay or a good online retailer? Thanks for the help. -Chris


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

it doesnt hurt to check the manufacturers site for an owners manual before you start spewing out redundant questions on message boards

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/09/Eng/2009_OM_eng.htm

Fox part # 039-05-074, yellow spring, #210 - >#240

have your lbs call fox and order one.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I believe at your weight you want to run the Yellow spring.

Before you buy from an online retailer call fox first to ask if they are an authorized dealer. 95% of websites are NOT authorized dealers. so if you buy from them, even a spring, installing it in your 40 voids your warranty. fox has amazing c.s. but they suck when it comes to that.

support your lbs.

_Edit* changed from Orange color to yellow. after consulting fox's website_


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

i'm 230lbs with full gear on and run the green spring (180-210lbs rated). i thought i would need the yellow spring but found out after i ordered one that i didn't need it, the green is fine. try to set the proper sag with minimal preload first and testing it out before you get a new spring. you might find you don't need one. 

and i may have a yellow spring for you if you find you really need one.


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

*Go-Ride Fox 40 Ti Spring Kit - X-Firm - Purple/Purple*

The yellow spring is made of steel and is heavy comapred to the titanium springs. Fox doen't make a titanium spring for riders over 210lbs but Go-Ride does. I'm 250 and use the purple X-Firm titanium springs for the last 2 years and it's been great.
http://www.go-ride.com/SPD/pro-ti-spring-kit--21DB0000-1192817432.jsp


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

the steel spring is only 74g more than the ti spring. 

not a big difference and definitely not worth the price difference.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

200 for a spring in a DC fork for 74 grams?


----------



## shift96 (Feb 2, 2007)

brillantesdv said:


> it doesnt hurt to check the manufacturers site for an owners manual before you start spewing out redundant questions on message boards
> 
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/09/Eng/2009_OM_eng.htm
> 
> ...


this reply is exactly why I hate this site. You douche bag.


----------



## seanzombie1336 (Jun 28, 2008)

chooofoojoo said:


> I believe at your weight you want to run the Yellow spring.
> 
> Before you buy from an online retailer call fox first to ask if they are an authorized dealer. 95% of websites are NOT authorized dealers. so if you buy from them, even a spring, installing it in your 40 voids your warranty. fox has amazing c.s. but they suck when it comes to that.
> 
> ...


IMO the fox manual lists spring weights that are too stiff. I just had to pick up a spring from you guys that is listed by fox as for 90-120lb riders (black spring). I'm 150-153 in gear.

I couldn't really even sag the purple spring (supposedly for my weight) with the preload all the way out.

And for the OP: I'd get the spring in the LBS too, even if they have to order it for you. I occasionally partake in the dark side, online stores, but the spring really isn't where to do it. No one really has it in stock and I can foresee problems with fulfillment. Best to touch it before you buy it. The online store isn't going to save you any money on the spring anyways.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

shift96 said:


> this reply is exactly why I hate this site. You douche bag.


you're internet name calling hurts my feelings. please stop it. 

and also...whats so douche baggie about saying "hey, if you're looking for something about a product, how about checking the manual or website fist". yea my tone was a bit harsh, but hey, if it cuts down on the useless posts and helps someone _help themselves_...then so be it.


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

seanzombie1336 said:


> IMO the fox manual lists spring weights that are too stiff. I just had to pick up a spring from you guys that is listed by fox as for 90-120lb riders (black spring). I'm 150-153 in gear.


and they do this intentially to overspring the shock so that it reduces warranty replacements. if they gave a "true" number, more people would be botomming out and breaking the shock. kinda common-sense but you wouldn't know it unless you actually tested it out first.



brillantesdv said:


> and also...whats so douche baggie about saying "hey, if you're looking for something about a product, how about checking the manual or website fist". yea my tone was a bit harsh, but hey, if it cuts down on the useless posts and helps someone _help themselves_...then so be it.


experience > google skillz


----------



## shift96 (Feb 2, 2007)

brillantesdv said:


> you're internet name calling hurts my feelings. please stop it.
> 
> and also...whats so douche baggie about saying "hey, if you're looking for something about a product, how about checking the manual or website fist". yea my tone was a bit harsh, but hey, if it cuts down on the useless posts and helps someone _help themselves_...then so be it.


Your rude reply to a guy that is asking a simple question. Nobody made you go into his thread and read it. So what if he didn't use the search function, did it really impact your day and waste so much of your time? Apparantely you're on MTBR forum patrol. Let me know how that works out for you


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

One of the good things about the 40 is there is a hydraulic bottom out control inside the RC2 damper that allows one to better decouple all factors, such as spring weight (ie: running a softer spring), and not using HSC to control BO. It makes it that much more flexible having that control, and in turn, one can independently tune the other parameters of the fork.


----------



## shift96 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm 220lbs and I ran the yellow spring. I found the Fox40 to be a bit harsh on the small stuff no matter what setting I tried. Anyone eles experience that? I agree it's a great fork but would want to have it a little more plush on the small hits.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

I am 215-ish and I used a stiffer spring on my 05 40RC2. But I am running the 09 this year and am running the stock spring. Feels great.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Do you know if the 09 still has the BO assembly?


----------



## shift96 (Feb 2, 2007)

FYI Mine is an 06


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Do you know if the 09 still has the BO assembly?


I don't know... Sorry man. =\

I am not very good at working on bikes anyways. I probably wouldn't recognize it even if I could figure out how to get the damn thing apart. lol


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I checked the Fox site after posting that and as far as the 2010 goes, it still does, so it stands to reason that the 09 does.


----------



## ver-T (Mar 29, 2008)

I ordered a spring through my LBS for my DHX 3 and got screwed on it. Long story short I paid 2x retail(not the price I was told) + shipping(ground and again not told). My own fault for paying the $$$ at that point but I was heading out of town the next day so I bit the bullet. Never again. This time I called Fox direct and ordered everything I needed. Even got me a t-shirt. Oddly enough their prices are lower than almost every online retailer I checked. Go figure. Do yourself a favor and call 1-800.fox.shox.


----------



## qazmlp (Jul 19, 2007)

*trade green ti spring for blue?*

Hey, ya'll

Anybody want swap springs? I've just acquired an '07 fox 40 with a green ti spring and my 170 # just ain't doing it justice--would love to trade for a blue ti spring if anybody's got one...

Greg
cboothdoc at hotmail.com


----------



## 54gramos (Feb 21, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the replacement springs for the fox 40 work for all years. Or are they manufactured to fit specific years. (AKA) can a yellow 2012 fox 40 spring fit a 2009 fox 40 fork?


----------

